# Longest Hatch Time?



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

What is the longest that the eggs will take to hatch? Some sites say 24-48, and others up to 72. Is is okay if they take longer than 2 days to hatch? Or are they not going hatch anymore?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have never had egg go as long as 36h.....if they haven't hatched by then I start over.......

Is the male still tending the nest? usually they will abandon the nest or eat the eggs if they are bad.......

They may have hatched and you just don't know it...maybe....what is the male doing.....he is the best indicator.....


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

He is still tending the nest, and I am like 80% positive there are still eggs in the nest. At around 7 tonight it will be the three day mark.

If the eggs aren't there/ have gone bad, how do I start over? Should I recondition them?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If the temp is too low, it may take 3 days (72hrs) ..... not a good sign. Perhaps OFL's suggestion - start over - should be considered.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If he is still tending the nest...I would wait.....you may have fry...they are really tiny...do you see anything falling from the nest and him going after it......you can usually see little tails hanging and sometimes they will even be attached to the side of the tank or on plants....


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't see any fry, but I will wait.

The temp is at about 84.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

The temp is good so there must be something wrong. I had a male that didn't eat his eggs - not even after it had fungus. Hope that isn't your case. Just wait and see after 3 days ...........


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

If nothing happens by tonight, I am going to remove him.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

This thread is officially resolved because I HAVE FRY!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay!!!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome....congrats......


----------

